# U.S. Army Special Forces Soldiers graduate qualification training at Fort Bragg



## Ravage (Sep 28, 2010)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2010/September/100928-03.html

FORT BRAGG, N.C. – Media representatives are invited to attend the Regimental First Formation and graduation ceremony for the Soldiers of the 255th Special Forces Qualification Course. 

The RFF will be held at 4 p.m. Thursday, Sept. 30 at the John F. Kennedy Plaza on Fort Bragg and the graduation ceremony will take place at 11 a.m. Friday, Oct. 1 at the Crown Coliseum in Fayetteville, N.C.

Brig. Gen. Edward M. Reeder Jr., commanding general of the U.S. Army Special Forces Command (Airborne) at Fort Bragg, will be the guest speaker at the Oct. 1 graduation ceremony.  Upon completion of the Special Forces Qualification Course, each graduate will be assigned to one of the Special Forces groups within Reeder's command.

During the Sept. 30 Regimental First Formation, two former Special Forces Soldiers will be named as distinguished members of the Special Forces Regiment.  Retired Lt. Col. L.H. "Bucky" Burruss is scheduled to be inducted during the ceremony.  Command Sgt. Maj. Daniel Pitzer will be inducted into the regiment posthumously during the ceremony.

The Regimental First Formation, a tradition within the Special Forces community, is an opportunity for newly qualified Special Forces officers and noncommissioned officers to don their green berets for the first time, in front of family, friends and their special-operations colleagues.  The privilege to wear a green beret is an honor exclusive to the U.S. Army's Special Forces Soldiers. 

To earn their berets, these Soldiers will have completed at least a year's worth of Special Forces training and professional education, including individual specialty skills, unconventional warfare methods, and language and cultural expertise. These Soldiers train to be Special Forces officers, medics, engineers, weapons experts and communication specialists.   

The U.S. Army John F. Kennedy Special Warfare Center and School is the Army’s special operations university, responsible for special operations training, leader development and doctrine for America’s Special Forces, Civil Affairs and Military Information Support Operations Soldiers.  The Center and School conducts over 100 different courses and trains over 14,000 students annually. 

Media interested in covering either event should contact the USAJFKSWCS Public Affairs Office at (910) 396-9394, or e-mail pao_swcs@soc.mil.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 28, 2010)

Damn fine job to all.

F.M.


----------

